

Google Bans Disconnect.me from Play Store - cooperq
https://blog.disconnect.me/google-just-banned-our-new-android-app-before-it-even-launched-another-example-of-why-privacy-friendly-alternatives-for-android-app-distribution-are-critically-important

======
mgreg
Credit to Google for creating such a powerful ecosystem and wresting
increasing control of it. Amazing how the "open source" Android operating
system has so many controls attached to it by Google.

So we're now at a point where they have control over the code that lands on
~80% of smartphones, they control the app ecosystem that most rely on for it,
they control most of the data including default search etc. that comes from
the use of it and the control only grows more powerful every day. As Android
gets bigger, devs cannot ignore it and thus are forced to play in their
garden.

More disturbing, perhaps to some, is that Google's business is built on
advertising which is fueled by your personal data. Unlike Apple, Blackberry,
Microsoft, etc. they don't make money off the product (your phone), they make
money off of you (the user). They are playing a completely different game than
the other device manufacturers and the implications of them winning are pretty
serious.

------
dserodio
That's seriously messed up. There are tons of adblockers on the Play Store,
why has Disconnect Mobile been singled out?

BTW, I'm currently using Freedome which from what I understand is very similar
to Disconnect Mobile

------
duncan_bayne
It's a walled garden. Why do people keep developing for walled gardens then
acting hurt when they're summarily evicted?

~~~
dserodio
Because developing for the alternatives (Firefox OS and Ubuntu Touch) don't
allow people to make a living.

~~~
duncan_bayne
I'm not saying that people shouldn't develop for walled gardens if the cost-
benefit works out for them personally.

I just wish they'd stop whining about the cost though.

